# New Record? 539whp on stock block



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*New Record? 539whp on stock block (with vids)*










*The Secret Services 240sx*
"Using a 100% stock block, with unknown miles salvaged from a junkyard in Japan, with the aid of only a head gasket, the head was reworked with a few choice parts but remains unported. 1000cc injectors, Haltech E11s, Garrett GT3040 turbo, small Blitz FMIC, and SS designed and fabricated intercooler and exhaust piping. Run was made on 110 leaded fuel and 26psi. The previous record was held by Phase2 Motortrend, at 526hp at 26psi and beefier cams! 

This is all brought together by, what else, a Full Race designed exhaust manifold - the ONLY manifold that could take the abuse we've subjected to it and make incredible power. Previously we've tried other companies, which failed to hold together, sometimes destructing themselves from the inside out - destroying the turbo. Only Full Race has lived and not even asked for a sweat band 

Is it done yet? No, but by the graph (which has NO smoothing in it btw) you can see we've hit some bottle necks. The Walbro pump and stock fuel lines are maxed out. Stock coils are totally out of breath, and spark was quite an issue. Only with the Haltech could this have even happened successfully. Oh yeah, the SPEC stage 3 clutch gave out on us too

Anyway I just wanted to give the mad scientist himself, Enthalpy aka Scott, a hearty congrats. He's the builder, designer, tuner, and lastly, the funder. This car WASN'T sponsored by Visa. Great work Scott, you deserve all the glory.

I thought I would share this with you guys since some of you know of this car."

more info here
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=600069


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Another fine piece of work by full-race :thumbup:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wow,... just.... WOW....

btw... nice to see the honda boys so keen on the 240sx... proves that love CAN exist between hondas and nissans...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

niky said:


> *wow,... just.... WOW....
> *


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

niky said:


> *wow,... just.... WOW....
> 
> btw... nice to see the honda boys so keen on the 240sx... proves that love CAN exist between hondas and nissans...  *


lol....there's a lot of honda "know how" in my nissan


----------



## 88 e16i (Aug 23, 2003)

thumbs up for Geoff @ full race. Im running his manifold on my integra


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

new vids 

dyno run
http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/brjones/539dyno2.wmv

180sx vs SS
http://www.secretservicesinc.com/video/enthalpyvsjuicedss.wmv


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2003)

Full race are by far 1 of the best manifolds i've seen we used one on our green civic


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Very nice work guys !!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *Very nice work guys !! *


I'd agree...that's some crazy power!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. Only 540 whp?... PFFT, thats nothing.... *laughs*.. LOL jk!!.. thats the shit, i cant wait to see Mike Young pull 529 on a stock GA block ..lol


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I wouldn't be suprised if it did. The GA has most of us stumped so far.

I bet it would blow the tranny apart though.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wanna start taking bets on when it'll go out? my money is on 275whp...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> my money is on 275whp...


 I'll second that!


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

We're talking blowing the stock block right? Not reinforcing the bottom end. I might agree there. Otherwise I would go so far as to say over 300.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm actually VERY surprised the tranny is holding up at this rate..........u gotta remember, this engine was not designed in any way shape or form to be performance oriented, just a good ol'
econobox tranny. theyre at 233whp now

i'm assuming 275whp is a nice number for the tranny to go out(hope it doesnt!) but 300whp would be nice


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

secret services builds some pretty bad ass cars. i live around the corner from them and i see some of there cars every now and then. last time my friend was upo there he watched them dyno a supra and i think it was pushing 600+ with stock bottom with an auto tranny. and i believe there is a supra they built pushing like 800 to the ground. both supras look stock except for maybe the rims. i havent seen the 240 around yet though. maybe itll turn up someday.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, they are very good tuners!


----------

